# Type of Pigs Raised?



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

What type of pigs do you raise? What do you like about them?


----------



## JBLACK (Aug 25, 2013)

always down eared pigs, mostlly pure bred ,spot,duroc, chester, but that will change a bit going to do some crossing with our chester gilts maybe duroc? or poland? ..gotta have floppy ears lol


----------



## LlanoJoe (Aug 28, 2013)

Hamps and crosses, Got to show these in Texas if you want to win.


----------



## cmnb77 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have hamps and berks love the hamp sow they are ez to work with and the berks are hardy

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Pig Forum mobile app


----------



## CesumPec (Aug 30, 2013)

Two friendly mutts that walked onto a friend's pig farm a few months ago. It was a sow and her ?4? month old piglet. I'm leaning towards starting an all GOS operation late next year and these two are here mostly just to teach me not to do anything stupid.


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

Anyone have pictures of their pigs?


----------



## PrairieDancerPigs (Aug 30, 2013)

This is my sons gilt who won 1st at his county fair. His fair does not get enough breeding gilt's to have a championship show. The judge thought she will produce a nice litter. Her mother is a Duroc and is a Buck Cherry X Chuck Berry lineage and she is ***STRESS NEGATIVE***
The boar we used was Heavy Hitter from Crane show pigs. 
Heavyweight x Steel Wheels x Power Look
***STRESS NEGATIVE***
My son is currently trying to find the right boar to put with her.

Sent from my HTC One using Pig Forum mobile app


----------



## 4EverMooreFarm (Aug 31, 2013)

Second year doing Berks here. Hope to breed this fall.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Pig Forum mobile app


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

PrairieDancerPigs said:


> This is my sons gilt who won 1st at his county fair. His fair does not get enough breeding gilt's to have a championship show. The judge thought she will produce a nice litter. Her mother is a Duroc and is a Buck Cherry X Chuck Berry lineage and she is ***STRESS NEGATIVE***
> The boar we used was Heavy Hitter from Crane show pigs.
> Heavyweight x Steel Wheels x Power Look
> ***STRESS NEGATIVE***
> ...


Can you re-post your image?


----------



## PrairieDancerPigs (Aug 30, 2013)

Re-posted pic of my sons gilt,Flower
Sent from my HTC One using Pig Forum mobile app


----------



## DoubleR (Sep 5, 2013)

Hamps, Durocs and yorks. AI only anymore  Pictures to come once I'm on my computer


----------



## Dink (Aug 24, 2013)

Hampshire and Yorkshire


----------



## JBLACK (Aug 25, 2013)

Here are some of this years fair pigs and our Chester gilts..


----------



## Dink (Aug 24, 2013)

Cross at 4 weeks


----------



## Dink (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Tasso (Sep 8, 2013)

*My herd*

Have 4 400-500# Blue Butt sows with two of them having a 6week old litter now about to be weaned and sold. One 500-600# Yorkshire boar whom gives off very good litters per sow. And one show Duroc sow with her first litter on the ground now which we will keep 2 barrows and 1 gilt to show this year.


----------



## Tedski (Sep 23, 2013)

I've kept Hamptons and Yorkies, and I am considering moving into Pot Bellied Pigs.


----------



## championlivestock (Aug 28, 2013)

Hampshires, Yorkshires, Exotics and crosses. Would like to get a Berkshire this year. I've also had pot bellies, but now generally just keep a male PB to use as a teaser. Everything is AI.


Robyn Scherer
Owner, Champion Livestock
www.championlivestock.com


----------



## stormyday (Dec 1, 2013)

here is a few pics of my yorks, they will be goin for a ride in a couple weeks


----------



## Highlands (Nov 22, 2013)

We raise our own cross of Yorkshire x Berkshire x Large Black plus some other that we have been selectively breeding for over a decade to produce a hog that thrives on pasture in our cold climate with mothering skills, even temperament, marbling and excellent flavor.

We also have lines of purebred Tamworth, Large Black and Berkshire.

We select for no-taint so we don't have to do castration and fast growing animals. I strongly favor upright thicker ears because of our cold climate (droop ears frost bite more easily) and longer thicker legs for our rough mountain terrain. I also select for larger animals who do better out on pasture and in our cold winters. I like longer animals but actually got to the point where they were too long and have cut back on that a little. You can never have enough bacon or loin but there comes a point where the engineering of the suspension is not working...

You can see photos of our pigs on our blog at:

http://images.google.com/search?q=site:sugarmtnfarm.com+pigs&tbm=isch 

Cheers,

-Walter Jeffries
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/


----------



## Higgins (Nov 20, 2013)

Went in with a friend on feeders so we could eat good pork... stuff you buy, yuck. Paid thru the nose for them. I decided to farrowed a York/Berk X, kept two gilts to breed. Into Hereford hogs now as well, just a great looking hog. Going farrow two litters in April, hopefully they will build our retirement farm.


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

Those are some great looking pigs you have there!


----------



## stormyday (Dec 1, 2013)

What are Hereford hogs like? Are they similar to Durocs?


----------



## Jaberwoki (Feb 24, 2014)

We raise attention hogs! 





































Herefords, Hampshires and crosses. We want to add Berkshire or Polands.


----------



## Higgins (Nov 20, 2013)

We raise registered Herefords and Blue-butts. Trying to get into the show ring. Herefords are great, all our hogs are great. It helps to handle them every day from the time their born. Have not had a mean one yet.


----------



## PigsRUsColorado (Dec 23, 2013)

We raise Heritage Mulefoots, Mangalitsas, and Meishan hogs.


----------



## JBLACK (Aug 25, 2013)

I am really liking the look of the Herefords whats not to like? down ears look like a chester with red on them...i may have to look for a gilt!!!!


----------



## PigsRUsColorado (Dec 23, 2013)

They have pink skin, so it could be a possibility for sunburn


----------



## Jaberwoki (Feb 24, 2014)

PigsRUsColorado said:


> They have pink skin, so it could be a possibility for sunburn


Mine don't sunburn, but they have plenty of shade trees to lie under if they wish.


----------



## Jaberwoki (Feb 24, 2014)

PigsRUsColorado said:


> We raise Heritage Mulefoots, Mangalitsas, and Meishan hogs.


If you were close by I would get a piglet or two from you. I like the looks of the M pigs.


----------



## PigsRUsColorado (Dec 23, 2013)

Jaberwoki said:


> If you were close by I would get a piglet or two from you. I like the looks of the M pigs.


Where are you at? Sometimes we make trips, possibly deliver for additional fee.


----------



## PigsRUsColorado (Dec 23, 2013)

Jaberwoki said:


> If you were close by I would get a piglet or two from you. I like the looks of the M pigs.


Where are you located ?


----------



## Jaberwoki (Feb 24, 2014)

Mid Michigan.


----------



## PigsRUsColorado (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow, that's quite a ways away


----------



## PigsRUsColorado (Dec 23, 2013)

What breed were you interested in?


----------



## Higgins (Nov 20, 2013)

Herefords and X-breeds.


----------



## Sherri Esau (Oct 8, 2017)

PF said:


> Anyone have pictures of their pigs?


----------



## Sherri Esau (Oct 8, 2017)

Higgins said:


> Went in with a friend on feeders so we could eat good pork... stuff you buy, yuck. Paid thru the nose for them. I decided to farrowed a York/Berk X, kept two gilts to breed. Into Hereford hogs now as well, just a great looking hog. Going farrow two litters in April, hopefully they will build our retirement farm.


----------



## bhyler3 (Dec 1, 2017)

have a hamp cross show pig


----------



## Pickles (Dec 27, 2017)

Here is a pic of Pickles. We sold the other one to a breeder. 2 was too much. She is a sweet micro mini pig. Weighs about 25lbs. Loves all kinds of treats, but will destroy the yard in seconds if not watched closely.


----------



## Bobp (Nov 1, 2016)

Tamworth sows, Berkshire boar.

Piggy's rotationally pastured.


----------



## 916Pigs (Jan 23, 2018)

Berkshire and Mangalitsa


----------

